# andreaB has question about agitation/trackinng harness



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-find/328306-recommendation-good-harness.html



andreaB said:


> can you recommend good harness that I can use both for tracking and agitation. Thanks


I couldn't move it but thought the brilliant people in this forum would be able to help


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have this one for agitation. I like it because I can just slip it over the dogs head and snap the two snaps. I don't have to fight to get a dogs leg through or anything. 
Padded Double Ultra Leather Quick Release Dog Harness - $84.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility 

I don't use a harness for tracking. I'm sure you can use the same one for both if you wanted.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the harness above can be custom made for about $60 and shipped for less than 10....and will have real sheepskin padding....

I had one done and actually liked the style without the snaps better

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bridgeport equipment has a really nice harness(the tracking one is used for protection work) I don't use a harness in tracking, just bitework. https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you everybody


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> the harness above can be custom made for about $60 and shipped for less than 10....and will have real sheepskin padding....


Hi Lee. Details on this? I need to get a better harness for Blaze. Thanks!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Also what sizes are you all finding fit your male gsd? Blaze is 9 months old and almost 75lbs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

natalie559 said:


> Hi Lee. Details on this? I need to get a better harness for Blaze. Thanks!


The size is pretty standard no matter who you get it from!!! And it will fit most dogs - from young GSDs to full grown Rots! A freind of mine with Rotts has one of the ones I get from the Amish harness maker, and it is on the last holes for his big male....so he wants two new straps a bit longer with the buckles and holes...

Lee


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> A freind of mine with Rotts has one of the ones I get from the Amish harness maker, and it is on the last holes for his big male....so he wants two new straps a bit longer with the buckles and holes...


Do you have a picture of the harness you like or contact info of the maker for others to order?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have several harnesses: Bridgeport tracking harness, Julius K9 IDC beltharness, original style Ruffwear Webmaster, Puppia, etc. My favorite is the Julius K9 beltharness. It's very strong but not bulky. I've used it for agitation, nosework, and flyball. It can easily be used for tracking (I just don't use any harness for tracking). The Bridgeport "tracking" harness ironically I like better for bitework, especially back-tying, but IMO would be too bulky for tracking.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Natalie, I have been selling them for quite a while....along with leather/biothane leads, collars, and long lines....

Lee


----------

